
DoH Secure DNS Doesn't Make Us a Villain Mozilla Tells UK ISP's - paulcarroty
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/07/06/mozilla_ukisp_vallain/
======
karmakaze
I love how reports that overstep reason bring attention to an issue and
increase the rate of adoption of what the report was against. [written with
Firefox and DoH]

